# Steam Freunde auf Desktop oder G19 Display?



## Ernesto666 (4. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit, die Steam Freundesliste dauerhaft auf dem Desktop zu sehen oder evt auf dem Display der G19? 
Denke da wie früher ICQ, man hat immer gesehen wer Online war.

Hat jemand da nen Tip?

Gruß
Ernesto


----------

